# Canon 77D



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks like they somewhat bested the 80D with a new sensor, higher ISO range and the same resolution and AF points. Grr! I just bought my 80D 4 months ago.


----------



## charlie6Dguy (Feb 15, 2017)

I was looking into getting this camera to replace my current camera. I just don't know if its a smart move or not. Watching and reading the preview of this camera seems very tempting. I now own a Canon 6D, been having it for about 3 years. Thinking of selling it to get a new camera since I'm not really a pro photographer. When I saw the news that Canon was going to release the 77D, it made me think that this is the right time to sell the 6D and get a new camera. Of course, the big debate now is, is this downgrading and I feel its both of a downgrade and an upgrade.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 16, 2017)

Why would you go from a nice 6D FF to APS-C just wondering...........


----------



## charlie6Dguy (Feb 16, 2017)

After having, and using the 6D for about or almost 3 years and after taking it to my Maui vacation I thought really hard about how it wasn't really a fun experience. Yes, it delivers great images but my buddy who brought his 80D had some great images also paired up with a Sigma Art lens. So with that I really came to thinking if it were down grading. To me, after really thinking about it, down grading in terms of sensor size but not so much of image quality. The 80D has better features of my 6D also. When I heard about the 77D coming out and reading the specs, it really caught my attention.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 16, 2017)

Specs arent going to make you a better photographer than your buddy. 

Taking some phots might though. 

My guess is they are all very similar cameras. The marketing is to make gearheads and noobs alike think they have a " choice" or make a " smart" decision. 

More auto focus points, oh wee! High(?er) iso woop woop! A different, new ( ish) sensor, woooowie! Im in where do I sign up? 

Let me suggest the 5D iii. Lots of second hand ones should be in the market soon as pros ditch them fir the iv.

Also to the OP Inbought my 70D months before the 80 came out and Incouldnt give less of a care about it ( 80) basically the same thing.

Common advice is to wait at least twongenerations or to move into a different category.

6d and 70,80,77 d are in the same category; Prosumer.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 17, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Specs arent going to make you a better photographer than your buddy.
> 
> Taking some phots might though.
> My guess is they are all very similar cameras. The marketing is to make gearheads and noobs alike think they have a " choice" or make a " smart" decision.
> ...



sure, last years models work fine. so what if you're a couple megapixels short of a full deck


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 17, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Specs arent going to make you a better photographer than your buddy.
> ...




Not sure what shot of a full deck means but it doesnt sound good so I'll split hairs, 1.7 MP, not a couple megapixels, a couple would be 2. I suggested the 5Diii. The Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera is a full-frame 22.3MP FF and the 77D has 24 on Aps-C format.

Also the 5D mark iii is not last years model, it is 5 years old. 70 D is 4 years old. 

Put a 77 beside a 5diii and see which one photogs pick.
My moneys not on the 70, even thiugh its awesome and I own one.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I just bought my 80D 4 months ago.


Product update cycles have gotten absurdly short.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2017)

I read the techRadar hands-on piece about the Canon 77D; they seemed to mostlt like it, with a few niggles, as they referred to them.

I dunno...it's soooo weird the way Canon is releasing sort of mid-level cameras that compete "almost" directly with their Rebel line. The strategy on that is most likely a desire for Canon  o offer its dealers some very closely-spaced price points, to help sales folk close sales at that *just-affordable point*; sometimes that extra $49 is the difference between a sale, and no sale. Same with the top LCD versus back-only LCD.

BUT--we have to acknowledge: this Canon 77D has the new-to-Canon *Five-Axis* stabilization for video!!! That's the type of buzzword-compliant feature that a decent salesman will really be able to hammer home! Video is a big feature to some folks. And the word Five Axis...doesn't that just sound great?


----------

